# Anyone doing the Tour de Peninsula this Sunday?



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm riding this on the weekend and trying to decide which ride to use, the geared CX or the SS road. I pretty good on the SS, considering I'm running a 44:18. Did the Giro di Peninsula last month on the SS w/ no issues. I ride the Stanford loop a lot, riding Sand Hill, Woodside, Alpine, etc. 

The route includes Ralston, which I'm not sure how steep it is. It also goes to Sawyer Camp, the only steep part I recall (haven't been there in years) is near the damn.

Thoughts?

http://www.rhodyco.com/04tdp.html


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

This is an odd event. The proceeds from the bike ride supposedly support the San Mateo County parks system. However, the San Mateo County parks system bans bicycles from almost all park lands (except for paved roads and parking lots). I think there is one short rails-to-trails dirt road in one obscure park that is open to bicycles. I know some local mountain bike clubs are boycotting this event because of the hypocracy.


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

oldskoolboarder said:


> I'm riding this on the weekend and trying to decide which ride to use, the geared CX or the SS road. I pretty good on the SS, considering I'm running a 44:18. Did the Giro di Peninsula last month on the SS w/ no issues. I ride the Stanford loop a lot, riding Sand Hill, Woodside, Alpine, etc.
> 
> The route includes Ralston, which I'm not sure how steep it is. It also goes to Sawyer Camp, the only steep part I recall (haven't been there in years) is near the damn.
> 
> ...


I'll be there this weekend - first timer so can't help you much on the routes. I'll be riding an '04 Zurich sporting an hpX frame pump (not that you'd ever spot me among 5000 people...) Loooking forward to my first organized ride!


----------



## speedyMTB (Jul 30, 2004)

I'll be there on Sunday riding my '01 Specialized Rockhopper with slicks.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

coolio. Bummer about the San Mateo Cty thing if it's true. Question though, isn't Skeggs w/in San Mateo? Or does that not count as a county park? Not trying to stir the pot, just curious.

Haven't decided on gearie or SS yet, I may try to drive by the Ralston portion before then to decide. It'll either be my recently converted SS or my Independent Fab Planet X (w/ CX tires cause I'm too lazy to switch to road...which I have). 

My buddy was supposed to ride w/ me but bailed. Kinda pissed me off, 2nd charity ride this year he's done this, but another story, another rant... If you see me, give me a holler.

Cesar


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

The land west (across the street) from Skeggs is a Mid-Peninsula Regional Open Space Preserve. That is a multi-county agency that is separate from the San Mateo County parks system. This particular charity ride does not support the MROSD system.

If you have questions, contact Jim Sullivan (former 2 time US National Champion and member of the Mountain Bike Hall of Fame). He has been pretty outspoken about the hypocracy of the San Mateo County parks system sponsoring a charity bike ride when they go out of their way to ban bikes from parks.


----------



## speedyMTB (Jul 30, 2004)

oldskoolboarder said:


> I'm riding this on the weekend and trying to decide which ride to use, the geared CX or the SS road. I pretty good on the SS, considering I'm running a 44:18. Did the Giro di Peninsula last month on the SS w/ no issues. I ride the Stanford loop a lot, riding Sand Hill, Woodside, Alpine, etc.
> 
> The route includes Ralston, which I'm not sure how steep it is. It also goes to Sawyer Camp, the only steep part I recall (haven't been there in years) is near the damn.
> 
> Thoughts?


The two steepest climbs are at a) Ralston Ave. (they call it "Mt. Neverest") which is near the beginning and b) along Edgewood Road by Highway 280 which is towards the end. I'd recommend the geared CX bike although it seems like you have pretty strong legs.  I just think the CX seems better suited for the varying levels of terrain (some uphill, some downhill, some flat).


----------



## catfishnribs (Jul 12, 2004)

johnny99 said:


> This is an odd event. The proceeds from the bike ride supposedly support the San Mateo County parks system. However, the San Mateo County parks system bans bicycles from almost all park lands (except for paved roads and parking lots). I think there is one short rails-to-trails dirt road in one obscure park that is open to bicycles. I know some local mountain bike clubs are boycotting this event because of the hypocracy.


bummer about the mountain bike trails, but doesn't San Mateo County Parks & Recreation support the Bicycle Sunday on Canada Road that's held every week?

that part of Ralston is steep btw---nothing too crazy but more steep than the Stanford/Portola Loop.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

Surprisingly enough, mike6108 recognized my bike! Good memory. Good seeing ya' and keeping riding strong!

Glad I decided to w/ the geared CX. Ralston would've been a challenge running a 44:18 SS. I probably could've made it to the top w/o walking, but I may have been "done" for the day after that. I agree, it's more steep than most of my routes on the Stanford loop. Though I'm going to start adding Page Mill to my repetoire soon... 

Polhemus/Crystal Springs Road wasn't bad, I've done that before on the same SS.


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

oldskoolboarder said:


> Surprisingly enough, mike6108 recognized my bike! Good memory. Good seeing ya' and keeping riding strong!
> 
> Glad I decided to w/ the geared CX. Ralston would've been a challenge running a 44:18 SS. I probably could've made it to the top w/o walking, but I may have been "done" for the day after that. I agree, it's more steep than most of my routes on the Stanford loop. Though I'm going to start adding Page Mill to my repetoire soon...
> 
> Polhemus/Crystal Springs Road wasn't bad, I've done that before on the same SS.


Yeah, that was quite the trick to run into you on a ride of a couple of thousand people. Having a unique bike does have its benefits. Overall, the ride was a lot of fun, and I'll be looking forward to doing more in the future. PM me when you're planning a ride up towards Skyline or the like and maybe we can hook up one of these weekends.


----------



## MikeG (Jan 28, 2004)

*I normally ride Bicycle Sunday*

Last Sunday I left from my car on canada and 92 at about 8:30am. I noticed that there weren't many people out, but lots of people with orange flags. I remember wondering how San Mateo could now afford flag people on Bicycle Sundays  

Rode up Kings Mt. Rd., Skyline to Alpine Rd, to Portola then back to Canada.

Saw Francis on Portola ... wasn't expecting to see him  

At Edgewater and Canada I realized the Tour de Peninsula was on. I passed about 500 riders going the other way. Some people were killing themselves on the wackiest rigs!! Saw a couple kids riding full suspension w/ knobbies, a *really* fat old dude riding an ancient, rusty schwinn, a 10 year old stumbling along on rollerblades, a couple chicanos on low-rider cruisers, and a guy huffing along on a seemingly self built recliner trike.


----------

